# Foros Clasificados / Compra y Venta / Proveedores Envases y Embalajes  PALLET PLÁSTICO STD 4000 BASA

## acamino

pallet solo 2.jpgpallet solo.jpglogo2.jpg   *100% PEAD Alta Resistencia contra golpes**Manejo fácil, higiénico y seguro**Resistente a insectos, bacterias y hongos**Apto para racks de almacenamiento**4 Way Pallet: Entrada por los 4 lados para carretilla hidráulica y monta carga**Dimensiones:* Largo: 1.000 mm Ancho: 1.200 mm Alto: 150 mm  *Colores Disponibles: Azul, Negro y Verde* carga1.jpgcarga.jpg  *Carga Estática: 4 Toneladas & Carga Dinámica 1.3 Toneladas * *FICHA COMPLETA*  *Contacto: Alex Camino ->acamino@basa.com.pe*Temas similares: PALLET PLASTICO ONE WAY VENDO CAJAS DE PLASTICO jabas cosecheras de plastico Cajas de Plástico Corrugado Científicos peruanos obtienen plástico biodegradable tras extraer almidón de papa

----------

